# K&N drop-in a available



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

They have one developed. Ordering.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

For what possible advantage?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*K&amp;N drop-in a available*



KarstGeo said:


> They have one developed. Ordering.


I’ve been checking for this fairly often...I ordered one myself.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

hope you like less filtering of an air filter.

2 Biggest mistakes people do on a K&N style air filter are:

1) Cleaning it too often. K&N filters work better dirty. Cleaning the filter also causes the gauze to weaken, so it breaks down with each cleaning, making it less effective at filtering after each cleaning/reoil.
2) During the cleaning process, when it comes to reoil, too much oil which fouls things like MAF sensors.


----------



## Gatriel (Mar 25, 2018)

You just DOX'ed yourself. Consider editing the screen shot or removing it completely.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*K&amp;N drop-in a available*



BsickPassat said:


> 2 Biggest mistakes people do on a K&N style air filter are...


I never have these problems and have been using these types of filters for decades.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Thank you for the post.*

Kartsgeo, I did not know these were available so thanks for the post on it arriving. K & N filters are great and pay for themselves very quickly. 
I think the advice by BsickPassat on over oiling is very good, use the K & N service kit and follow directions.


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

Will this add any power and or torque? I do understand it wouldn't be much. Also Will it help deepen the exhaust note at all? I wanted a CAI but they aren't available yet.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris4789 said:


> ......K & N filters are great and pay for themselves very quickly......


What a silly comment. Confirming data to backup your claim? How is it better than the OEM filter?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

bigjoebh said:


> .....Will it help deepen the exhaust note at all?.....


You do know this filter is ahead of the intake, not on the exhaust output, right?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Gatriel said:


> You just DOX'ed yourself. Consider editing the screen shot or removing it completely.


Opps. My name. Now I get it. Deleted.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I just like the fact that I buy one filter and I'm done...for life. Easy to clean at 50K intervals.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> hope you like less filtering of an air filter.
> 
> 2 Biggest mistakes people do on a K&N style air filter are:
> 
> ...


Had several over the years, never had any drama with them. I maintain per their recommendations - clean/re-oil at 50K intervals. I follow the simple directions to avoid over-oiling and allowing to completely dry before re-installing. The little bit of less filtering has about zero impact..plenty of high mile vehicles going strong with K&Ns that have good oil analysis.


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

KarstGeo said:


> Had several over the years, never had any drama with them. I maintain per their recommendations - clean/re-oil at 50K intervals. I follow the simple directions to avoid over-oiling and allowing to completely dry before re-installing. The little bit of less filtering has about zero impact..plenty of high mile vehicles going strong with K&Ns that have good oil analysis.


x2, I've never had issues and have being using them for over 10 years. It's really just a re-useable cost savings in the end.


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

K&N is a big scam. Those filters don't improve airflow much but filter much worse than normal paper filters

http://nicoclub.com/archives/kn-vs-oem-filter.html

There is no cost savings either, a paper filter lasts 60,000 miles. And it requires no oiling, no mess, no hassle. And there's none of the environmental impact of manufacturing the oil or washing it into the wastewater system.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> I just like the fact that I buy one filter and I'm done...for life. Easy to clean at 50K intervals.


Yeah, buying a filter is such a chore.......


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jackalopephoto said:


> K&N is a big scam. Those filters don't improve airflow much but filter much worse than normal paper filters
> 
> http://nicoclub.com/archives/kn-vs-oem-filter.html
> 
> There is no cost savings either, a paper filter lasts 60,000 miles. And it requires no oiling, no mess, no hassle. And there's none of the environmental impact of manufacturing the oil or washing it into the wastewater system.


But it's ok to cut down the trees to make the paper?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> But it's ok to cut down the trees to make the paper?


 Yeah, one filter every 2 or three years.......


----------



## jackalopephoto (Jul 5, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> But it's ok to cut down the trees to make the paper?


You're talking about 3 paper filters for the life of the vehicle... Think of how much toilet paper you use on any given day

I gaurantee you the manufacture of the K&N gauze material and the oil manufacture and disposal has a greater environmental impact than 3 paper filters


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm also in the "don't bother with K&N drop in" crowd. I've used them in a few different cars and never seen gains. And usually by the time the first cleaning comes around, I've already switched back to paper filters. Also, I don't want to run an oiled filter on a car with a MAF. Don't want to add any potential for buildup on the MAF screen.

All that said, I plan to put an intake with dry filter on my Atlas when it shows up.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I really don’t think you will get any gains here. The factory intake is plenty sufficient and I would want the peace of mind that the engine is not ingesting dirt, water, or hot air. Stick with the factory filtration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Few things on an auto forum will stir up as much discussion as K&N! To each their own on this for sure. I like them. They are efficient and lifetime. I certainly get those that don't want to dick around with a $50 once/done filter that lets a minute amount more material pass through.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

It probably depends on the application for me. Use it on my atlas? Nah. My other car has a K&N dry flow but that’s a whole different beast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jackalopephoto said:


> K&N is a big scam. Those filters don't improve airflow much but filter much worse than normal paper filters
> 
> http://nicoclub.com/archives/kn-vs-oem-filter.html
> 
> There is no cost savings either, a paper filter lasts 60,000 miles. And it requires no oiling, no mess, no hassle. And there's none of the environmental impact of manufacturing the oil or washing it into the wastewater system.


Interesting info further to the famous study linked above.

https://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbt.../topics/823328/K_N_Responds_to_Filtration_Stu


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So much info on this online. In terms of the testing etc., plenty on both sides. Some UOAs show no difference in silicon, some show increased with K&N. Some dynos show improvements, some don’t. As a science-guy by profession, I am always skeptical of what I read online especially w/r to experiments folks do and I think this is the reason you get so much variability in the results (some good some bad). The biggest thing I see is lack of controlling the variables and lack of repeatability as well as not doing apples-to-apples comparisons i.e. huge diesel truck motor data vs. smaller economy cars etc. At best, I think K&N filters save you some money in terms of a one and done filter. K&N filters will be slightly noisier than stock b/c the media is more porous and allows sound waves from the intake through easier than a paper filter. The increased noise is likely a placebo for folks’ butt-dynos and part of the “I can feel the difference!”. My 2013 Focus has had one since nearly new. It cost ~$50 and the cleaning kit was $15; the cleaning kit should last as long as I have the car. So I am in $65. I have cleaned it once per K&N’s recommendations at 50K and am getting ready for my second at 100K. Assuming a stock paper filter changed every 20K/once a year for me and the cost for a Ford filter is $17 that $85-$65 so I saved $20. Who @#$#@ cares. Over time, it will increase but even at another 100K service life you are talking a max savings of $100 over ~10 years. Again, who the @#$#@ cares. I like my K&N. It’s a performance product that I like. On my car, there was some, in my opinion, scientifically sound (variables controlled, repeatability) testing done over on our forum that showed that the K&N drop-in filter improved dyno numbers when combined with another intake modification. It’s why I decided to run one. It certainly gave the intake a little louder tone (again, when combined with another mod). The K&N site/YouTube videos on the MAF sensor issues reported, in my opinion, shine light on the fact that this is basically urban legend. They test the $hit out of their products and don’t see that the oil comes off at the very low flow rates you get in a stock intake. They back their products and will go to bat for you if you have a warranty issue with the manufacturer. Check it out, it’s very interesting. Yes, I get it, K&N is obviously going to have pro-K&N bits on their site but if these things were hosing motors/MAFs they wouldn’t be in business. I need to do some UOAs on my Focus to see how it shakes out w/r to silicone/wear, I haven’t done any mainly b/c in my application (normal driving in the city/highway), I just can’t for the life of me imagine that the small percentage drop in filtering ability will make f-all difference in this application where dirt entering the filter is so minimal…at 50K the filter looked nearly new. Finally, the graphs in the famous testing linked are misleading as they are all over 95% so they show that last 5% only making the AC Delco look like it so much higher than the others…it’s a few percent difference and the author’s follow up visit to K&Ns facility to observe their testing shows a bit better numbers but certainly in-line with them overall – obviously a paper filter will have slightly better filtering ability than the K&N…it has to. The question really is, do you need that little bit of extra to have a long engine service life? It’s like oil changes. Sure, it can’t be a bag thing to change your oil every 3K or even less but at some point, it just doesn’t improve the wear on your engine enough to make it worth the extra cost/waste of materials. Believe what you want and use what you want. Mods, even as simple as a drop-in air filter, are part of the fun of owning a car and most of them are some compromise over OEM and the K&N is no different.

https://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbt.../topics/823328/K_N_Responds_to_Filtration_Stu

https://youtu.be/gE6moItrZNg


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Dropped in.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Installed. Fit is as would be expected.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Installed. Fit is as would be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow - your engine is super clean 
my looks like i went mudding 
lol


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> wow - your engine is super clean
> my looks like i went mudding
> lol


It's got 4k on it and its 3 mos old. My 5 year old Foucus's engine is spotless too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Few things on an auto forum will stir up as much discussion as K&N! To each their own on this for sure. I like them. They are efficient and lifetime. I certainly get those that don't want to dick around with a $50 once/done filter that lets a minute amount more material pass through.


This.

I've been running K&N filters for 20 years... Love them.

I just ordered one: http://a.co/8LUVoqi

Thanks for the heads up OP!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Aonarch said:


> ....I've been running K&N filters for 20 years... Love them....


For what advantage other than just being different than the OEM part?


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

KarstGeo said:


> It's got 4k on it and its 3 mos old. My 5 year old Foucus's engine is spotless too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice, I couldn’t agree more, keeping under the hood clean is just as important as the exterior and interior


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ryan E. said:


> Nice, I couldn’t agree more, keeping under the hood clean is just as important as the exterior and interior


Always have added that step when I wash my vehicles...it's easy to do..a simple spray off and wipe down. Sometimes I blow/vac ot. Just keeps a vehicle looking new.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

I could care less about performance when it comes to K&N drop in. What I want to know is there really a difference in gas mileage? Do you gain any mpg with it in?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> I could care less about performance when it comes to K&N drop in. What I want to know is there really a difference in gas mileage? Do you gain any mpg with it in?


I would say no. You get a bit more tone from the motor and only ever buy one filter with cleanings at 50K intervals. You loose a little filtering but we are talking the difference between ~98% OEM and ~96% K&N...it's fine. Any mpg gain is going to be within the error bar for how you measure mpgs...you won't see it if it's even there.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

*K&N Experience*



KarstGeo said:


> I would say no. You get a bit more tone from the motor and only ever buy one filter with cleanings at 50K intervals. You loose a little filtering but we are talking the difference between ~98% OEM and ~96% K&N...it's fine. Any mpg gain is going to be within the error bar for how you measure mpgs...you won't see it if it's even there.


I just put in the K&N drop-in filter in my VR6. I did get better mileage. We make about a 300 mile trip regularly that is mostlly freeway, but it has a mountain pass and several other big elevation changes. We set the cruise to 76 on the stretches where the speed limit is 70, which is most of the trip, and 67 when it's 60 mph. Adaptive cruise resets it as needed and we pass a lot of vehicles. There can be some traffic slow downs on one part of it home. The normal mileage is 22-23 mpg going and 21 to 22.5 returning. This time we got 25.6 going and 24.2 returning. The average speed was 64 mph going and 65 mph returning, with a pit stop each way. We have never gotten these high of numbers even when the vehicle was newer. 

I also feel a slight increase in throttle response. The mileage numbers don't lie. I feel that the original filter it comes with is definitely more restrictive. The white bottom of it was black when I took it out.


----------

